# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا  nokia c2-05

## mohamed73

*nokia c2-05*    *مواصفات نوكيا c2-05 موبايل nokia c2-05 Specifications*   الالوان  وردي  أزرق  رمادي      الكاميرا  كاميرا خلفية VGA  زووم حتي 4x       الذاكرة  الذاكرة الداخلية 64 ميجابايت  يدعم ذاكرة خارجية MicroSD حتي 32 جيجابايت      البطارية  وقت التحدث يصمد حتي 600 ساعة  وقت الاتسعداد  يصمد حتي 5 ساعات    التوصيل  بلوثوت 2.1  موصل av 3.5 mm  راديو FM  USB 2.0 موصل micro USB     مواصفات أخرى  شاشة باللمس  Java  الوزن 98.5 جرام  حجم الشاشة 2.0 انش       الشبكات  EDGE (EGPRS) MSC 12, GPRS: MSC 12  يدعم 2G  لا يدعم 3G  لايدعم وايرلس wi-fi      *صور nokia c2-05*

----------


## mohammeddaas

موضوع جميل

----------


## TIGER_GSM



----------

